# Canada announces faster and simpler visa processing for families



## ravsj

Hi,

I am planning to move in canada and related to same have several questions in my mind:
1) getting a job in canada
2)accomodation
3) which area best for the newcomers like every place is good to live in but for the first time , friendly environment kind of 

As I am from IT with 3+ experience. If in case which I know its not at all easy to get in there and get a job quickly as sometime it takes much time then till that time I can work in any field apart from an IT like an instance to go for a job in shop or any food outlet. ITs not at all matter to me,,the simple I can say I have to settle down there.
Besides this, I have a family my husband and daughter (5 months) so coming alongwith them is good option or first i will go there and then call them to accompany me.

Really, if anybody will come up with any possible option is of grreat help to me.


----------

